# Munk im Teich



## koru (13. Juni 2006)

*Munk im Teich- Hilfe !!*

 Hallo,
hat jemand Erfahrung wie man einen Munk im Koiteich abhalten kann.
Er hat uns im Herbst schon den Teich ausgeräumt und jetzt hat er auch schon wieder einige Kois geholt.
Weiß  jemand wirksame Hilfe???
Bitte schreibt mir !!!

Ute


----------



## karsten. (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Munk im Teich*

Hallo Ute

Welchen MUNK meinst Du ?

http://images.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=de-de&q=munk&oe=UTF-8&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

google hat mir 14.700 Bilder vom MUNK angeboten 

den Meisten würde Ich verbrecherische Absichten am Koiteich absprechen   

(ok. 
auf Seite 6 ..
*DEM würde ich es zutrauen !.... *
http://www.dsunix.net/charlie/images/sept022005/Sgt  Munk.JPG)

ist DEIN _Munk_ 
vielleicht ein ethno - territorialer Begriff für eine "Sache"
die andere Leute , woanders, vielleicht unter einem ganz anderem Begriff kennen ?   

klär mich auf !

mfG
karsten.


----------



## Steffen (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Munk im Teich*

*
Hi..

MUNK ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











keine Ahnung was das ist !
*


----------



## koru (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Munk im Teich*

Hallo Karsten,
es kann auch sein das Tier heißt Mink- es muss ein Tier sein so ähnlich wie eine Bisamratte oder so ähnlich, Farbe weiss ich nicht genau rotbraun bis branun ? -geht ins Wasser und taucht und frisst die Fische in Größenordnung .

Ute


----------



## karsten. (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Munk im Teich*

Jetzt wird,s klarer  

obwohl .......
_*Gunny*_ Munk scheint mir trotzdem gefährlich !

DU 
meinst den Nerz !

_Der Mink - "Killermaschine" oder Nerzersatz ?

Der Mink ist der amerikanische Verwandte des europäischen Nerzes. Er ist vor allem dort verstärkt verbreitet, wo sich Pelztierfarmen befinden bzw. befunden haben, aus denen das eine oder andere Exemplar entwichen ist. Zudem sorgen sehr engagierte Tierschützer durch Befreiungsaktionen in Pelztierfarmen dafür, dass Minke in größerer Zahl in die Freiheit gelangen. Um es klar zu stellen: weder die Haltung auf engstem Raum in den Farmen noch die Befreiungsaktionen sind gut zuheißen! : nase: 

Er ist nun mal da, ob wir wollen oder nicht, und er besiedelt nun die Bereiche, die bis Anfang dieses Jahrhunderts vom Nerz eingenommen wurden, der bei uns als ausgestorben gilt. Der Mink ist auf Gewässer und deren Umgebung angewiesen, da er nur hier ausreichend Nahrung findet. Er kann jedoch auch in größerer Entfernung vom Wasser angetroffen werden. Sein Beutespektrum setzt sich unter anderem zusammen aus Fischen, Amphibien, Reptilien und Vögeln, und er ist wie in Amerika ein Prädator des Bisam. Es wird sogar ein Zusammenhang zwischen dem Rückgang des Bisam und dem Auftreten des Mink vermutet. Leider liegen wie beim Marderhund zur Zeit zu wenige Magenuntersuchungen vor, um sich ein genaueres Bild vom Beutespektrum zu machen. Es sind bislang kaum Berichte bekannt geworden, dass durch das Auftreten des Edelmarders ein Gewässer und dessen Umgebung so stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden wäre, dass massive Bekämpfungsmaßnahmen hätten ergriffen werden müssen. Es ist daher mehr als übertrieben den Mink als "Killermaschine" zu bezeichnen, suggeriert der Begriff doch, dass er sich auf alles stürzt, was sich bewegt und er erbeuten kann.

Fazit: Der Mink hat sich einen Lebensraum erobert, der durch das Verschwinden des Nerzes nicht besetzt war. Man kann daher eher von einem Nerzersatz (unter Vorbeahlten) als von einer "Killermaschine" sprechen. Er ist in Berlin/Brandenburg und auch in NRW bislang kein Problem, auch nicht in den Augen der Naturschutzvertreter und der Forschungsstelle. Jedoch ist seine weitere Entwicklung etwas intensiver zu beobachten, wie die der anderen beiden Arten. Ein Zwang zur intensiven Bejagung besteht zur Zeit nicht, jedoch sollte eine Bejagung vom Grundsatz her möglich sein. Sie ist aufwendig, wenn auf die Fallenjagd (Lebenfalle) verzichtet werden soll._




in Dem Fall kann ICH aber nicht DER Helfer sein !

Knopfaugen kann ich nicht wiederstehen
ICH würde auf die Fische verzichten    

DAS MEINE ICH ERNST !

schönen Abend
karsten.


----------



## koru (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Munk im Teich*

 Ich habe schon sieben Jahre den Teich und niemals vorher Probleme gehabt.
Kann mich nicht damit abfinden....??? 

Viele Grüße 
 Ute


----------



## kamikatze2 (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Munk im Teich*

"Knopfaugen kann ich nicht wiederstehen
ICH würde auf die Fische verzichten"

typisch bambi-syndrom.  
ich würde mal beim zuständigen forstamt anfragen. schießen ist ja tabu (selbst wenn du nen jagdschein hättest). aber es gibt die möglichkeit ihn zu fangen. entweder mit ner lebendfalle oder mit ner totschlagfalle. am besten nimmst du dann ein eiabzugseisen. sollteste ihn lebend fangen, dann wäre es das beste wenn du ihn nicht wieder freilassen würdest (auch wenn er "süß" ist). schließlich ist er ein neophyt und hat hier nix zu suchen. ist etwas genauso wie die sache mit dem kanadischen krebs. 

p.s. wenn du ratten in deinem haus hättest würdest du die sicher auch nicht leben  leben nur weil die jungen süß aussehen.


----------



## Mondlicht (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Munk im Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

Knopfaugen hin oder her, wer meine Fische als willkommene Ergänzung seines Speiseplans betrachtet, muss damit rechnen, ein drittes Nasenloch gestanzt zu bekommen. Und dabei ist mir auch der Naturschutz ziemlich wurscht. Aber vielleicht können das auch nur diejenigen nachvollziehen, die ihren Teich höchstselbst mittels Muskelschmalz (Schaufel) ausgehoben haben und nicht alles von einem Teichbauunterehmen haben anfertigen lassen. Wohlgemerkt, der "Meinungsverstärker" ist natürlich immer das allerletzte Mittel. Ich kenne da Leute, denen hat ein Unternehmen einen Teich hingesetzt mit superteuren Japankoi als Besatz. Der __ Fischreiher räumt da regelmässig ab, und die Herrschaften zucken mit den Schultern und meinen:" Na gut, importieren wir halt ein paar Neue...."
Tja, wer`s hat...

Liebe Grüße,
                 Mondlicht


----------

